# In Cabin Microfilter



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone changed theirs by themselves? Mine is due for a change quick!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI

Here are the instructions to do it yourself.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

It's an easy install. Takes 10 minutes at most. I'm buying one this afternoon.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Nissan recommends changing it every 12 months or 15,000 miles. 

I've had my Alty for almost 2 & 1/2 years and 23,000 miles without
changing it once!
My air conditioning works fine. However after this summer, we'll see 
what happens...

Has anyone else received a coupon from Nissan for 20% 
off the microfilter?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just got it in the mail. I haven't changed mine in 2 years and 40K miles.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Nissan recommends changing it every 12 months or 15,000 miles.
> 
> I've had my Alty for almost 2 & 1/2 years and 23,000 miles without
> changing it once!
> ...


No coupon, but when I changed it last March there was massive dirt and even leaves in it. I will take pics when I change it this time.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Call Dave Burnette (sp?) at South Point Nissan Parts Department. He always has the best prices on OE parts.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> Just got it in the mail. I haven't changed mine in 2 years and 40K miles.


How's your air conditioning?
That's what I'm going off of..

Oh Eric, when I get one can I come over 
and you show me how to install it since you've 
done it already!


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> How's your air conditioning?
> That's what I'm going off of..
> 
> Oh Eric, when I get one can I come over
> ...


Not a problem. We can change it and then sit by the pool ank kick it with some beer.



EDIT.... downloaded the coupon from Nissan website 10% off accessories.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> Not a problem. We can change it and then sit by the pool ank kick it with some beer.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT.... downloaded the coupon from Nissan website 10% off accessories.



have never changed mine and its a 2002 with 38,000 miles... AC all good


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> have never changed mine and its a 2002 with 38,000 miles... AC all good


I think part of the problem for me is that TX is so dusty and windy. The east coast isn't as dusty, and you get a winter so there is less of a need to change the filter as often. When I changed mine the 1st time, there were leaves in it, and it was almost black, but my AC appeared to be working fine. Best bet might be to look at it and change it if you need to.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AC is great for me.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> When I changed mine the 1st time, there were leaves in it, and it was almost black, but my AC appeared to be working fine. Best bet might be to look at it and change it if you need to.


That's so weird...you'd think with it being soooo dirty that the 
air conditioning would'nt be working so good.

How did it work _after_ you changed it for the first time?
Same or better than before?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> That's so weird...you'd think with it being soooo dirty that the
> air conditioning would'nt be working so good.
> 
> How did it work _after_ you changed it for the first time?
> Same or better than before?



Seemed to work A LOT better. Mostly allergy wise, lees sneezing and less dust in the car (black interior shows everything).


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> Seemed to work A LOT better. Mostly allergy wise, lees sneezing and less dust in the car (black interior shows everything).



eleuthardt---i like your car. Can i ask you where u purchased the trunk mat?? I have the same charcole interior. Also i have the same burlwood woodgrain and i am looking for a shifter with same color woodgrain. Love ur shifter. Could u possible tell me where to get that or one similar actually??? And are they avail for 5 speed? I have been looking at MOMO for shifters but I cannot tell if the woodgrain matches and the places that sell momo products cant get ALL of their shifters.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> eleuthardt---i like your car. Can i ask you where u purchased the trunk mat?? I have the same charcole interior. Also i have the same burlwood woodgrain and i am looking for a shifter with same color woodgrain. Love ur shifter. Could u possible tell me where to get that or one similar actually??? And are they avail for 5 speed? I have been looking at MOMO for shifters but I cannot tell if the woodgrain matches and the places that sell momo products cant get ALL of their shifters.


Your dealer can get the trunk mat, don't remember the part # but it runs about $50 an was a special order.

The shift knob was around $10 @ a local Autozone. For me, it was a simple screw off and replace part. From what I have read, the 5 speed knob is glued on so it might be harder to replace.

Edit... trunk mat part # 999E3-UP000


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> Your dealer can get the trunk mat, don't remember the part # but it runs about $50 an was a special order.
> 
> The shift knob was around $10 @ a local Autozone. For me, it was a simple screw off and replace part. From what I have read, the 5 speed knob is glued on so it might be harder to replace.



well my shifter isnt glued..i can twist that bad boy right off..actually its been twisted so much that to get it tight...the damn shifter turns so the gears are read sideways ...i think it may have been glued and the bond broke. Ok and since u know alot about this stuff...can u tell me the positives for a catback exhaust??? I mean its pretty pricey and i have the 4 cycl...just looking for extra HP...will add the AEM cold intake and lightened crank. Cops around here in boston are A**holes and constantly pull you over for A-loud exhaust or B-exhaust tip is wider then they like. Those catbacks seem to come with a wide exhaust tip and wouldnt want that to pose to be a prob. 

Want mirror tinted windows and cant even do that cuz the MASS laws SUCK


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> well my shifter isnt glued..i can twist that bad boy right off..actually its been twisted so much that to get it tight...the damn shifter turns so the gears are read sideways ...i think it may have been glued and the bond broke. Ok and since u know alot about this stuff...can u tell me the positives for a catback exhaust??? I mean its pretty pricey and i have the 4 cycl...just looking for extra HP...will add the AEM cold intake and lightened crank. Cops around here in boston are A**holes and constantly pull you over for A-loud exhaust or B-exhaust tip is wider then they like. Those catbacks seem to come with a wide exhaust tip and wouldnt want that to pose to be a prob.
> 
> Want mirror tinted windows and cant even do that cuz the MASS laws SUCK


A custom exhaust will free up the restrictions on the factory system, can give you a better sound, but if you are not careful can also make you sound like a Honda. 

As far as an intake, everyone has their preference with most being very good. No one has been able to prove one better than the next, even though they each say theirs is best. I personally have a Frankencar midpipe with the stock airbox, K&N drop in and I removed the front ram. I may convert to a full WAI in the future, but for now I have not. I like the sound from my choice, and do not have the worry of water entering my intake that some have with a CAI.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> A custom exhaust will free up the restrictions on the factory system, can give you a better sound, but if you are not careful can also make you sound like a Honda.
> 
> As far as an intake, everyone has their preference with most being very good. No one has been able to prove one better than the next, even though they each say theirs is best. I personally have a Frankencar midpipe with the stock airbox, K&N drop in and I removed the front ram. I may convert to a full WAI in the future, but for now I have not. I like the sound from my choice, and do not have the worry of water entering my intake that some have with a CAI.


im learning this stuff...im following what ur saying and actually understanding this "other language" but what is a CAI?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> im learning this stuff...im following what ur saying and actually understanding this "other language" but what is a CAI?


CAI = Cold Air Intake... filter is usually located close to the ground
WAI = Warm Air Intake... Filter loctaed where the stock airbox sits generally


----------

